

Larry Lessig: On why I am not running - edw519
http://lessig.org/blog/2008/02/on_why_i_am_not_running.html

======
ca
While I'm not an American, it will be very interesting to watch how Mr. Lessig
is able to raise awareness of government corruption and to see how successful
his efforts are. Here in Canada, the government seems to be looking into
updating copyright legislation in some, shall we say, suspiciously biased
ways. If his methods are successful, I hope we can adapt them to the Canadian
system.

The Canadian who seems to fill a similar spokesperson / visionary niche as Mr.
Lessig is Michael Geist (<http://www.michaelgeist.ca/>). He was the figurehead
in the fight against the recent proposed copyright reforms here and had a
great grasp of the situation and how to organize a grass-roots opposition to
it.

As an aside, I find Mr. Lessig's presentation style quite interesting. For
online presentations, where one can't use the flesh and blood presence of the
presenter, the frequent updates are a huge attention magnet. It would be a
pretty big departure from the 10-20-30 rule, but I wonder how well a business
pitch made in this style would work. Another example of a presentation of Mr.
Lessig's that exemplifies the style (and is beautifully and passionately
presented) is available at <http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/187> .
("How creativity is being strangled by the law")

